

Feynman Quotes/Anecdotes - xlnt
http://curi.us/blog/post/1298-some-of-richard-feynmans-wonderfulness

======
yters
One way I've thought of to make people not care about my judgment is to be
arrogant. Then I can both gratify my ego and keep people from regarding me as
a genius at once:D

Plus, what I've said will stay in their mind since my arrogance will bug them,
and if it's worth anything it'll resurface at a later point. If I'm lucky,
they'll think it is their own idea, making it even more effective.

Wins all around. This is probably what smart arrogant people tend to think
anyways, and they've stuck it in my mind through their arrogance:)

~~~
xlnt
Do you think I'm arrogant?

